# HDD viel zu langsam. Seagate Barracuda



## pwiepengel (25. März 2018)

Hi, 

ich habe eine Seagate Barracuda ST4000LM024 und ich habe das Gefühl, dass alles total langsam läuft und Installationen auf der selben Festplatte ewigkeiten benötigen (mehrere Stunden, Setup-Dateien und Installationsziel auf der selben Festplatte. 

Wenn ich etwas kopiere, erreicht er im Windows Explorer selten mehr als 20 MB/s und bei CrystalDiskMark  zeigt er mir folgendes an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat jemand eventuell eine Lösung für mich?


----------



## Research (25. März 2018)

Mal defragmentiert?


----------



## amdahl (25. März 2018)

Die hier? Seagate BarraCuda Compute 4TB, 2.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Angeblich ist das eine SMR-Platte. Dazu noch 2.5" und auf niedrigen Stromverbrauch ausgelegt. Gut möglich dass die wirklich so langsam ist. Wie voll ist sie denn zur Zeit?


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2018)

Schau mal auf den rechten Screenshot. Die Platte ist defekt (Lesefehler/Suchfehler).

Daten sichern, so lange die Platte noch läuft.


----------



## manimani89 (25. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf den rechten Screenshot. Die Platte ist defekt (Lesefehler/Suchfehler).
> 
> Daten sichern, so lange die Platte noch läuft.



stimmt gut ist ein wirklich schwerer gesammtzustand^^ alle meine 3 haben nur gut und das ist normal


----------



## amdahl (25. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf den rechten Screenshot. Die Platte ist defekt (Lesefehler/Suchfehler).
> 
> Daten sichern, so lange die Platte noch läuft.



Ups, da hab ich gepennt


----------



## DaveManCB (25. März 2018)

Ja als erstes mal Defragmentieren.

Hast du keine Möglichkeit auf ein 3.5zoll Laufwerk???

Als einfaches Datengrab ok aber wirklich sehr langsam, denk über ein Wechsel nach 

Seagate BarraCuda Compute 4TB, 3.5", 256MB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hard Disk Drives (HDD) mit Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s, Gesamtkapazität ab 4TB, Gesamtkapazität bis 4TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fotoman (25. März 2018)

manimani89 schrieb:


> stimmt gut ist ein wirklich schwerer gesammtzustand^^ alle meine 3 haben nur gut und das ist normal


Und die haben auch alle Lene-/Suchfehler, die per ECC wieder korrigiert werden konnten? Meine Platten zeigen dort jedenfalls keine Auffälligkeiten, soweit sie den Wert über USB liefern (in den PC oder Laptop kommt nie wieder eine HDD).

Das Ergebnis "gut" zeigt nur, wie schwachsinnig falsch die Gesamtbewertung ist. Und das selbst dann, wenn man als Anwender den Grund für die Lesefehler eindeutig nachvolziehen könnte und sie damit als unkritisch bewertet.

Was soll ein Defragmentieren bei nur 41% belegtem Plattenplatz bringen? Windows macht sowas automatisch, wenn man es nicht absichtlich abgeklemmt hat.

AHCI ist sicher aktiv, die Treiber sind aktuell, sonstige Aktionen laufen sicher auch keine auf der HDD. Ich würde nach einem Backup die Lese-/Suchfehler bei der nächsten installation mal beobachten.


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2018)

Das ist doch eine SMR-HDD oder?
Da wundert mich gar nichts, schaut bei meiner Seagate Archive  noch viel schlimmer aus.


----------



## XT1024 (25. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Platte ist defekt (Lesefehler/Suchfehler).


Dann sind vmtl. alle von Seagate defekt.

Es ist nun wirklich nicht neu, dass bei denen dort eher _große Zahlen angezeigt_ werden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...arracuda-7200-14-st3000dm001.html#post4646413


----------



## mardsis (25. März 2018)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Dann sind vmtl. alle von Seagate defekt.
> 
> Es ist nun wirklich nicht neu, dass bei denen dort eher _große Zahlen angezeigt_ werden.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...arracuda-7200-14-st3000dm001.html#post4646413



Genau, meines Wissens war es so, dass alles in Ordnung ist, solange die Anzahl bzw. der Wert mit Hardware ECC Wiederhergestellt identisch ist.


----------



## pwiepengel (25. März 2018)

Also an Tag eins hatte ich noch über 100 MB/s. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine neue HDD?  Brauche eine 2,5" Platte mit 4 TB.  Mein Mini-ITX-Gehäuse gibt nicht mehr her. Ich versuche jetzt vorher aber nochmal das Defragmentieren. 

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten bisher.


----------



## amdahl (25. März 2018)

Da hast du leider keine Alternativen. In der gesuchten Größe gibt es nur solche SMR-Platten.


----------



## pwiepengel (25. März 2018)

Jetzt wundert mich aber, wieso ich vorher eine ca 140er Transferrate hatte und jetzt nur noch so wenig. :/ Denn damit wär ich zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2018)

Könnte zum einem am Defekt, oder auch am Füllstand durch das SMR liegen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. März 2018)

Was sagt denn Chkdsk über die platte?Checkdisk chkdsk ausfuhren um Fehler im Dateisystem zu finden  Deskmodder Wiki
Seatools mal drüber laufen lassen?
Verwendung von SeaTools fur Windows


----------



## pwiepengel (25. März 2018)

Bin jetzt im Bereich Festplatten nicht wirklich der ober-Pro.  Was bedeutet Füllstand des SMR?

Mache ich direkt, nachdem ich sie defragmentiert habe.


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2018)

Die SMR brechen dann ein wenn die Daten sich zu überlappen beginnen.


----------



## pwiepengel (25. März 2018)

Achso, okay. Das ist blöd. Ich hab auch erst 1,48 TB belegt... Sollte ich dann eher über eine USB 3.1-Lösung nachdenken? Also eine Externe 3,5"?



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Was sagt denn Chkdsk über die platte?Checkdisk chkdsk ausfuhren um Fehler im Dateisystem zu finden  Deskmodder Wiki
> Seatools mal drüber laufen lassen?
> Verwendung von SeaTools fur Windows



Welchen Test soll ich im SeaTools durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. März 2018)

Kommt darauf an wieviel Geduld du hast
Ka.steht ja drin was du alles machen kannst und wie lange es dauert.Link?
Chkdsk reicht ja evt. auch schonmal.


----------



## pwiepengel (25. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CHKDSK:

Phase 1: Die Basisdatei-Systemstruktur wird untersucht...
  186880 Datensätze verarbeitet.
Dateiüberprüfung beendet.
  2981 große Datensätze verarbeitet.
  0 ungültige Datensätze verarbeitet.

Phase 2: Die Dateinamenverknüpfung wird untersucht...
  172 Analysedatensätze verarbeitet.
  229584 Indexeinträge verarbeitet.
Indexüberprüfung beendet.
  0 nicht indizierte Dateien überprüft.
  0 nicht indizierte Dateien wiederhergestellt.
  172 Analysedatensätze verarbeitet.

Phase 3: Sicherheitsbeschreibungen werden untersucht...
Überprüfung der Sicherheitsbeschreibungen beendet.
  21353 Datendateien verarbeitet.
CHKDSK überprüft USN-Journal...
  138138320 USN-Bytes verarbeitet.
Die Überprüfung von USN-Journal ist abgeschlossen.

Dateisystem wurde überprüft, keine Probleme festgestellt.
Keine weiteren Aktionen erforderlich.

   3815317 MB Speicherplatz auf dem Datenträger insgesamt.
1594567940 KB in 159011 Dateien
     36876 KB in 21354 Indizes
         0 KB in fehlerhaften Sektoren
    507427 KB vom System benutzt
     65536 KB von der Protokolldatei belegt
   2257591 MB auf dem Datenträger verfügbar.

      4096 Bytes in jeder Zuordnungseinheit
 976721407 Zuordnungseinheiten auf dem Datenträger insgesamt
 577943347 Zuordnungseinheiten auf dem Datenträger verfügbar


----------



## Schwarzseher (25. März 2018)

PMR ist warscheinlich wirklich besser als SMR.
Evt. wird die Platte bessere ergebnisse liefern (ca 140MB/s)wenn sie leer wäre ka.
Seagate Barracuda zu langsam - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## pwiepengel (27. März 2018)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine wirklich schnelle 4 TB-Platte? Ich habe mehrere USB 3.1 Gen 2 Typ-A- und Typ-C-Anschlüsse und könnte mir vorstellen, diese extern zu betreiben. Im Gehäuse ist für eine 3,5 Zoll-Platte kein Platz.


----------



## amdahl (27. März 2018)

WD Black. Oder die WD red pro, ist bis auf die Firmware identisch mit ähnlicher Leistung, kostet aber meist 10€ weniger.

Edit: ist im Gehäuse vielleicht Platz für zwei 2.5" Platten? Dann könntest du dir überlegen daraus ein RAID0 zu machen.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. März 2018)

Was würde den gegen eine 1tb SSD sprechen außer die niedrige Kapazität und der Preis?

Lesen und schreibe ist man dan schon mit 400 dabei.


----------



## pwiepengel (27. März 2018)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Was würde den gegen eine 1tb SSD sprechen außer die niedrige Kapazität und der Preis?
> 
> Lesen und schreibe ist man dan schon mit 400 dabei.



1 TB sind mir absolut zu wenig.  Hab ungefähr 2,8 TB belegt. Also muss schon was in die Richtung 4 TB sein. 😊


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2018)

Dein externes USB 3.1 Gen1 sollte schon halbwegs flott sein, auf jedenfall schneller als eine einzelne SATA-HDD.
Wird deine Datenmenge noch größer? Dann könntest du auch über ein NAS nachdenken.


----------



## Research (27. März 2018)

Oder  RAID-Box.n


----------



## pwiepengel (27. März 2018)

Hättet ihr eine Empfehlung für ein USB 3.1 Gen 2 oder Gen 1 Gehäuse im 3,5 Zoll-Format?


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2018)

FANTEC DB-ALU31 Externes Festplattengehause: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
+ Schaumstoff oder weiche Gummifüße

Das normale USB 3.0 würd für eine HDD aber auch reichen.


----------



## pwiepengel (27. März 2018)

Okay, das hört sich doch schon Mal ganz gut an, danke. 

Gibt es eigentlich auch 2,5 Zoll Festplatten mit PMR?


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2018)

Ja, die größte hat dabei aber nur 3TB.
Hard Disk Drives (HDD) mit Formfaktor: 2.5", Schnittstelle: SATA 1.5Gb/s/SATA 3Gb/s/SATA 6Gb/s, Gesamtkapazität ab 3TB, Aufnahmeverfahren: Perpendicular Magnetic Recording (PMR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Alle anderen sind kleiner.


----------



## pwiepengel (27. März 2018)

Ich checke dieses Intel Optane nicht so richtig. Wird dadurch meine SATA-HDD insgesamt schneller? Bringt das merklich etwas?


----------

